# Starting KDE Error



## Nolli9 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have installed KDE on FreeBSD 12 per here  However, when issued startx, I get a server error no screen found.
According to the FAQ here, it talks about raised security level; however, I did no such action. I merely installed FreeBSD 12 on VirtualBox, then installed xwindows, etc. I added one other user other than root...would that raised the security level and how to remove or reduce the level?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2019)

Nolli9 said:


> I merely installed FreeBSD 12 on VirtualBox, then installed xwindows, etc.


Install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.

21.5. FreeBSD as a Guest on VirtualBox™


----------



## Nolli9 (Jul 22, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.
> 
> 21.5. FreeBSD as a Guest on VirtualBox™


Thank you SirDice...I had thought I missed something here see pic!


----------

